# Introducing Chet DT



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh wow!! Love his color!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow what a handsome boy 
I just love his color


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, he's a thoroughbred? Amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy, neat color!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, he is stunning! Never seen a TB that color before. Took a quick look at his pedigree and found some familiar names. Good luck with him!


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

love that mane, it's kind of striped. He has such good muscle! could maybe use a little groceries so you can't see his ribs, but otherwise an absolutely gorgeous horse!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

He is AMAZING! You are truly blessed to have such a beauty! 

People often don't realise that a TB can be almost any colour - I thought this article was of interest: 

http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/tbcolor1.html


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my, he is a lovely looking horse! Send him my way...?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Mystic, that is a good link. There are becoming more and more colored Thoroughbreds. 

*Could maybe use a little groceries so you can't see his ribs, but otherwise an absolutely gorgeous horse!*

He certainly could! He looks this nice having not been out of a stall in well over a year  

We are very excited to now have him here with us.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I dont think he is too bad, from the looks of things it's Winter?! Soon as that summer grass comes out and he loses his winter coat he will pick up nicely  He looks well muscled and strong still  He is blessed with that TB physique! slim and sleek! With his good looks he will always look fabulous!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Love him!!! Wish I had a mare!!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice. Wish I didn't have my mare booked to a AQHA grulla, or i'd show up with my mare and say "pretty please?" LoL.

He looks very good for what he's been through. His shoulders still ripple with muscle. Amazing. Can't wait to see spring pictures of when he sheds out!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a link to the youtube video of him that is his allbreedpedigree. Looks like he was quite a show horse back in the day...






And here's one of his foals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=GGkZUlsWQCk


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

And some of his 2009 foals...

2009 Foals - Valley View Acres


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, he is a pretty impressive boy. More pictures from a few years back:


























More foals:


----------



## Alleyoop (Feb 27, 2012)

*chet dt*

Where will chet dt be standing. Love Puchi babies. How much is stud fee and do you do live cover with him for jc registration? thanks


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

You have a PM


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

New pics?


----------



## Patches457 (Dec 3, 2009)

Updates? Pictures? I hadn't realized that he lived so close again.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow very nice photos


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

He's gorgeous, love the classic "flowing mane" photo!


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow I'd love to breed him to my TB/Paint mare. Gorgeous boy


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments. I love him to pieces. Alright, you've talked me in to it so here are some recent photos. Chet is recovering from a very rough winter and these photos were taken last week, his first ride in a couple of years. He is still getting back into shape but finally ready to ride again, this has been so rewarding.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, so handsome!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures and good luck with with Chet


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's so great to see him under saddle. He looks like he's thoroughly enjoying the attention. How rewarding for you.


----------

